# Was Ausra Augusta Wrong About her Type?



## paradox_conqueror (Jun 19, 2021)

Her VI seems very different from other ENTps. I get Ayn Rand as her type, and this seems to imply business logic. _Note: this is not me flat out "dissing" socionics._ I simply don't get an ENTp vibe from her photos. VI is not always accurate and perhaps that is why...


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

What is it with Socionics people relying on VI so much?

No, dude, Im pretty sure the literal goddamn creator of Socionics is correct about the type she herself made up then identified as.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

It would be funny as hell if she couldn't type herself, but no. If you are comparing to Filatova's portraits apparently she didn't use VI either.


----------

